# Problem with OPNSense/Unraid



## leonbck (Oct 9, 2022)

Hi,

i tried to install OPNSense as a VM on Unraid. My network Card is detected correctly (as you can see on the screenshot) and i binded it to boot (vfio). It worked fine but after every restart of the VM only one or no NIC is detected. When i restart Unraid everything works fine and both NICS detected in the VM.

The problem appears also with the Config SeaBios+i440fx.

Anyone with the same problem?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2022)

leonbck said:


> i tried to install OPNSense


Thread ghostbsd-pfsense-truenas-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290


----------

